# ASUS GeForce RTX 2080 Super STRIX OC



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

The factory-overclocked ASUS RTX 2080 Super STRIX OC is the company's flagship RTX 2080 Super. It comes with a powerful 10+2 phase VRM and large triple-slot, triple-fan cooling solution. Thanks to the dual-BIOS capability, you are free to pick between excellent temperatures or excellent noise.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Sep 20, 2019)

Just for a note that youngblood&control bundle is ending, so while you might get card with that bundle it's not really given. And COD MW2 bundle is now on.


----------



## mainlate (Sep 20, 2019)

Review is here, great job, thanks!

"Power limit not increased over Founders Edition, lower than RTX 2070S STRIX OC" "Always running into power limiter, which complicates overclocking, too"

Bummer. I was expecting this to be different, just like 2070 Strix vs. 2070 Super Strix was, but no.

Question: On "Test system" page, in case of graphics card reviews, why there are pictures of motherboard and not the card itself, how its RGB lightning looks like and so on when the card is running. Like motherboard reviews have pictures of how onboard LED lightning looks like.


----------



## Turmania (Sep 20, 2019)

Imagine when Nvidia finally releases the 7nm version of these cards, game over, close the shop.


----------



## cellar door (Sep 20, 2019)

Seeing 'Editor's choice' on every nvidia card makes me cringe and question if these 'awards' should even taken seriously anymore.

By definition you get to choose 1 from a subset of a given model... you can't choose all of them.  You can recommend them, there is a difference. 

Especially this particular model with a $100 markup - that in no way justifies the price. Oof, tweaktown, people do notice these things. Especially long time readers.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Sep 20, 2019)

cellar door said:


> Seeing 'Editor's choice' on every nvidia card makes me cringe and question if these 'awards' should even taken seriously anymore.
> 
> By definition you get to choose 1 from a subset of a given model... you can't choose all of them.  You can recommend them, there is a difference.
> 
> Especially this particular model with a $100 markup - that in no way justifies the price. Oof, tweaktown, people do notice these things. Especially long time readers.




I feel ya, honestly the reviews on TPU should just be taken for the raw data and not the conclusion because TPU is constantly way too praising of the products they review.
Honestly have you ever seen a product on here actually come out on a "totally do not recommend, this product SUCKS" ?

Nope, its always positive even when we, the readers, know from other outlets (gamers nexus cough cough) that the product is AT BEST average.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2019)

ZoneDymo said:


> totally do not recommend, this product SUCKS


I think Navi reference was close to that. And the AIBs turned it around and all the custom designs got Editor's Choice



ZoneDymo said:


> that the product is AT BEST average.


which product are you referring to?


----------



## jabbadap (Sep 20, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> I think Navi reference was close to that. And the AIBs turned it around and all the custom designs got Editor's Choice
> 
> which product are you referring to?



Sans MSI Evoke and for good reason too...

Forgot to ask about this Strix, does that quiet bios have the same max powerlimit for OC as default bios has?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Sans MSI Evoke and for good reason too...
> 
> Forgot to ask about this Strix, does that quiet bios have the same max powerlimit for OC as default bios has?


Same limits, otherwise I would list them separately, like I've done for a bunch of cards


----------



## R0H1T (Sep 21, 2019)

Probably the *first AIB card variant that I've seen outperform reference Nvidia GPU on perf/W* metric in a really long time, if not ever & *by a good margin* at that


----------



## specopsFI (Sep 21, 2019)

That driver situation on the test setup page is kinda a mess. When are we getting a fresh set?

Also, Asus is all over the place with their power limits. Seriously, it makes zero sense for the 2070S to have a higher limit than the 2080S on the same PCB. Except for maybe that the 2070S is in a segment where there is even a hint of competition, whereas the 2080S is in no man's land. When the specs are decided by marketing and not the engineering...


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Sep 21, 2019)

You can get a used 2080 TI for $900... Makes more sense.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2019)

specopsFI said:


> When are we getting a fresh set?


Just waiting for a bunch more game launches, so I can add new titles, and rebench all cards on latest drivers. Which also gives AMD more time to get their Navi drivers right

Edit: actually with Call of Duty on Oct 25 .. more than one month away, I might just wait for The Surge 2 (Sep 24) and then start looking into rebenching (2 week-long process). Thoughts? Any other games coming soon that I might have to watch out for?


----------



## jabbadap (Sep 21, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Just waiting for a bunch more game launches, so I can add new titles, and rebench all cards on latest drivers. Which also gives AMD more time to get their Navi drivers right
> 
> Edit: actually with Call of Duty on Oct 25 .. more than one month away, I might just wait for The Surge 2 (Sep 24) and then start looking into rebenching (2 week-long process). Thoughts? Any other games coming soon that I might have to watch out for?



Well out off radar: Crytek's Hunt: Showdown, went actually gold 27th August 2019.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 21, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Just waiting for a bunch more game launches, so I can add new titles, and rebench all cards on latest drivers. Which also gives AMD more time to get their Navi drivers right
> 
> Edit: actually with Call of Duty on Oct 25 .. more than one month away, I might just wait for The Surge 2 (Sep 24) and then start looking into rebenching (2 week-long process). Thoughts? Any other games coming soon that I might have to watch out for?



Outer Worlds date > October 25, 2019


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2019)

jabbadap said:


> Well out off radar: Crytek's Hunt: Showdown, went actually gold 27th August 2019.


Seems to be always-online without single-player



Calmmo said:


> Outer Worlds date > October 25, 2019


Oh I wasn't aware of that, looks like a promising title. Not sure if we need another Unreal Engine game, fanboys will go crazy. and -1 for EGS, too.


----------



## bug (Sep 21, 2019)

cellar door said:


> Seeing 'Editor's choice' on every nvidia card makes me cringe and question if these 'awards' should even taken seriously anymore.


Should these ever had been taken seriously? The official line is, as long as they're not terribly broken, they'll get an award.
That's only an issue if you're lazy and don't read the article, every pro and con is written in there, even if it always ends with and award.

Also, +$100 for better cooling and a bump in boost clocks only a benchmark would be able to use is about what I've come to expect from Asus.


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 21, 2019)

The awards don't serve the reader, but the sender of hardware. Ignoring them ain't gonna change much.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Sep 23, 2019)

Turmania said:


> Imagine when Nvidia finally releases the 7nm version of these cards, game over, close the shop.


That would be what gets me to finally buy a $700+ GPU to replace my vega. I'm not going to invest significant amounts into a year+ old 14nm arch when 7nm is out with the competition, and nvidia cant be too far away from 7nm RTX.


----------



## Vlada011 (Sep 24, 2019)

RTX2080 Super are great cards. Same as Radeon Vega II.
I must say that ASUS RTX2080 Super Dual EVO OC is more attractive. Only Strix have advantage in cooling and higher boost frequency, very high.
If GPU need to be ASUS then definitely Dual EVO because reference PCB is compatible with block...









						HEATKILLER® IV for RTX 2080 - ACRYL Ni-Bl RGB
					

High-end fullcover water block for Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 graphics cards. Chemically nickel plated copper coldplate, acrylic top, black anodized aluminum front screen, and integrated RGB lighting.




					shop.watercool.de
				











						HEATKILLER® IV for RTX 2080 - ACETAL Ni
					

High-end fullcover water block for Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 graphics cards. Chemically nickel plated copper coldplate, black acetal top (POM).




					shop.watercool.de
				




If we talk about RTX2080Ti, then Strix is fine...









						HEATKILLER® IV for ASUS RTX 2080 Ti STRIX - ACRYL Ni-Bl RGB
					

High-end fullcover water block for ASUS GeForce® 2080Ti ROG STRIX graphics cards. Chemically nickel plated copper coldplate, acrylic top, anodized aluminum front screen, and integrated RGB lighting.




					shop.watercool.de
				











						HEATKILLER® IV for ASUS RTX 2080 Ti STRIX - ACRYL Ni RGB
					

High-end fullcover water block for ASUS GeForce® 2080Ti ROG STRIX graphics cards. Chemically nickel plated copper coldplate, acrylic top, stainless steel front screen, and integrated RGB lighting.




					shop.watercool.de
				




In future waterblocks produced in Europe/Germany will have significant influence on my GPU choice.
Special because last 5 years we didn't see big difference between fabric overclocked graphic cards and overclocked by customers.


----------



## md2003 (Sep 29, 2020)

Oh lord, what a card, really impressed! Received, unpacked, oc'ed and amazed. No need for higher TDP i guess.








						I scored 25 827 in Fire Strike
					

Intel Core i7-10700 Processor, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## bug (Sep 29, 2020)

md2003 said:


> Oh lord, what a card, really impressed! Received, unpacked, oc'ed and amazed. No need for higher TDP i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it says September 29, 2020 in the first screenshot (and I can read that )


----------



## Yebanie (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey guys, can you tell me exact thermopad thickness in this card? I would be gratefull.


----------

